# MSE GODLY RESULT



## Sinjiyam (Jul 9, 2020)

Insane look at the frontal. One issue could be the zygo to maxilla relashionship (Convex malar tissue) but that could be fixed either with lf1 or FM I’m sure.


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Jul 9, 2020)

damn look at her ZYGOS!!!


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 9, 2020)

wtf? link?


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Jul 9, 2020)

@retard knows his shit


----------



## highT (Jul 9, 2020)

holy fuck!!! she looks amazingly improved

do we know how many millimeters of expansion this was?


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Jul 9, 2020)

How much does an MSE cost?


----------



## Asetric (Jul 9, 2020)

eyes too far apart/10


----------



## livelaughlooksmax (Jul 9, 2020)

looked better before. MSE just widens your teeth arch, nothing else


----------



## spark (Jul 9, 2020)

she looks like shit in both


----------



## spark (Jul 9, 2020)

livelaughlooksmax said:


> looked better before. *MSE just widens your teeth arch, nothing else*


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jul 9, 2020)

livelaughlooksmax said:


> looked better before. MSE just widens your teeth arch, nothing else


I admit that some overhype MSE but this is just incorrect

Stick your opinion up your ass if you dont even know how it works


----------



## SixCRY (Jul 9, 2020)

lifuel i hope to get mse after bimax


----------



## Truemaxxer (Jul 9, 2020)

The fuck how does her whole maxilla moved forward? Also her folds decreased a lot.
I dont believe thats only mse...


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 9, 2020)

Where's the after?


----------



## betamanlet (Jul 9, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> The fuck how does her whole maxilla moved forward? Also her folds decreased a lot.
> I dont believe thats only mse...


It didn't move forward. That's just an illusion produced by lateral expansion.


----------



## Incoming (Jul 9, 2020)

betamanlet said:


> It didn't move forward. That's just an illusion produced by lateral expansion.


It looks like her chin height increased a bit as well


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

Sinjiyam said:


> Insane look at the frontal. One issue could be the zygo to maxilla relashionship (Convex malar tissue) but that could be fixed either with lf1 or FM I’m sure.


WHo did that?


----------



## Sinjiyam (Jul 9, 2020)

chesscel said:


> wtf? link?


its from Facebook a group u gotta pretend to be a doctor to get in.


----------



## Sinjiyam (Jul 9, 2020)

highT said:


> holy fuck!!! she looks amazingly improved
> 
> do we know how many millimeters of expansion this was?



It doesn't say on the post


----------



## Sinjiyam (Jul 9, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> WHo did that?



Dr. Ting


----------



## Sinjiyam (Jul 9, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Where's the after?



after is second picture


----------



## Sinjiyam (Jul 9, 2020)

????Yo said:


> How much does an MSE cost?



7k if Invisalign is included I believe


----------



## Sinjiyam (Jul 9, 2020)

spark said:


> she looks like shit in both



She's like 60. But yea her profile got worse. Her frontal got better but looks more masculine imo. I think it is because the zygos come forward slightly and the maxilla just stays so the relationship between the two gets fucked.


----------



## wagbox (Jul 9, 2020)

livelaughlooksmax said:


> looked better before. MSE just widens your teeth arch, nothing else


No, that's a palate expander. Why would MSE have been developed in the last decade if something that does what you just said has existed for fucking ever?


----------



## hairyballscel (Jul 9, 2020)

livelaughlooksmax said:


> looked better before. MSE just widens your teeth arch, nothing else


get a lefort 3 then, recessed stupid faggot


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Jul 9, 2020)

What would be the medical reason she got MSE for?
I asked for MSE and they said it's only for maxillary compression which this old hag clearly doesn't have so wtf


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Jul 9, 2020)

Bekanu said:


> What would be the medical reason she got MSE for?
> I asked for MSE and they said it's only for maxillary compression which this old hag clearly doesn't have so wtf


Sleep apnea, occlusion issues. Tbh dr. Ting gives everyone who he thinks has a narrow palate MSE.


----------



## Sinjiyam (Jul 9, 2020)

Bekanu said:


> What would be the medical reason she got MSE for?
> I asked for MSE and they said it's only for maxillary compression which this old hag clearly doesn't have so wtf



Breathing. I think Dr. Ting gives it pretty liberally but u just have to preface the reason with breathing. But I think he's aware of the aesthetic benefit.


----------



## Sinjiyam (Jul 9, 2020)

Aeons said:


> Sleep apnea, occlusion issues. Tbh dr. Ting gives everyone who he thinks has a narrow palate MSE.



lmao didn't even see your comment


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Jul 9, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Where's the after?


Where’s your Bimax surgery?


----------



## hopelessphoenix (Jul 9, 2020)

Her side profile looks worse in the after in my opinion. She would need LeFort 1 to move her upper jaw forward and then it would look a lot better. It looks like she has chubby cheeks and her eyes are to far apart in the after


----------



## Sinjiyam (Jul 9, 2020)

hopelessphoenix said:


> Her side profile looks worse in the after in my opinion. She would need LeFort 1 to move her upper jaw forward and then it would look a lot better. It looks like she has chubby cheeks and her eyes are to far apart in the after



That's what I said in my first post. But I think that an FM while using MSE could avoid this and the only surgery needed would be mandibular


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 9, 2020)

Aeons said:


> Where’s your Bimax surgery?


Mlf3 2022


----------



## spark (Jul 9, 2020)

Sinjiyam said:


> its from Facebook a group u gotta pretend to be a doctor to get in.


You should post a lot more info from that group. Very interested.


----------



## hairyballscel (Jul 9, 2020)

Sinjiyam said:


> It doesn't say on the post


bro could you try to find out please, this is fucking crazy tbh


----------



## hairyballscel (Jul 9, 2020)

Aeons said:


> Sleep apnea, occlusion issues. Tbh dr. Ting gives everyone who he thinks has a narrow palate MSE.


what does he consider narrow? Ngl i wish my palate was more narrow than it is, my IMW is in the low 40s


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Jul 9, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> what does he consider narrow? Ngl i wish my palate was more narrow than it is, my IMW is in the low 40s


I meant that’s if he suggests the patient to get MSE. He will accept you if you want it. Just tell him why, you want it.


----------



## hairyballscel (Jul 9, 2020)

Aeons said:


> I meant that’s if he suggests the patient to get MSE. He will accept you if you want it. Just tell him why, you want it.


lifefuel, thanks bro, you've helped me a lot recently


----------



## wagbox (Jul 9, 2020)

Sinjiyam said:


> Breathing. I think Dr. Ting gives it pretty liberally but u just have to preface the reason with breathing. But I think he's aware of the aesthetic benefit.


He definitely is aware of the aesthetic benefit. I talked with him pretty heavily. I came in saying I had problems with breathing (larp) and then eventually when I told him why I was actually there he understood completely. Anyway is this before/after picture from Ting?


----------



## Sinjiyam (Jul 9, 2020)

wagbox said:


> He definitely is aware of the aesthetic benefit. I talked with him pretty heavily. I came in saying I had problems with breathing (larp) and then eventually when I told him why I was actually there he understood completely. Anyway is this before/after picture from Ting?



Yes this is from ting. If u go to the MSE user group Facebook page and literally make an acc and say you’re a doctor in any country they will let u in. And that’s dope are u gonna get MSE? I am gonna do it w ting then either mandible or double jaw after depending


----------



## Melo95 (Jul 9, 2020)

Holy fuck looks like her jaw improved too!


----------



## Sinjiyam (Jul 9, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> bro could you try to find out please, this is fucking crazy tbh


Sure I’ll try. I’ve heard that doing 9-11 mm is ideal for face. Also for your comment about IMW, I think that IMW doesn’t represent palat width neccesarily rather teeth width which could be from moving teeth through the alveolar bone. So you are probs still a candidate. Ima get it w ting and I have around 40 as well I believe. I am also going to intern an MSE ortho so I will learn more.


----------



## hairyballscel (Jul 9, 2020)

Sinjiyam said:


> Sure I’ll try. I’ve heard that doing 9-11 mm is ideal for face. Also for your comment about IMW, I think that IMW doesn’t represent palat width neccesarily rather teeth width which could be from moving teeth through the alveolar bone. So you are probs still a candidate. Ima get it w ting and I have around 40 as well I believe. I am also going to intern an MSE ortho so I will learn more.


thanks a lot, really good info you've dropped in this thread


----------



## wagbox (Jul 9, 2020)

Sinjiyam said:


> Yes this is from ting. If u go to the MSE user group Facebook page and literally make an acc and say you’re a doctor in any country they will let u in. And that’s dope are u gonna get MSE? I am gonna do it w ting then either mandible or double jaw after depending


Yeah, I'm currently wageslaving in order to save up to get it from Ting. And yeah, looking to do bimax as well, but I'm not sure I can do it with vaughn considering his rate is somewhat out of my budget. Cheaper to travel to russia and have it be done by andreischev


----------



## Sinjiyam (Jul 9, 2020)

wagbox said:


> Yeah, I'm currently wageslaving in order to save up to get it from Ting. And yeah, looking to do bimax as well, but I'm not sure I can do it with vaughn considering his rate is somewhat out of my budget. Cheaper to travel to russia and have it be done by andreischev


Insurance won’t cover it? I’m hoping that MSE provides some chance that I don’t need double jaw and instead mandible but we will see


----------



## wagbox (Jul 9, 2020)

Sinjiyam said:


> Insurance won’t cover it? I’m hoping that MSE provides some chance that I don’t need double jaw and instead mandible but we will see


I don't want to go with insurance for bimax. And my dental insurance is shit as far as MSE goes, I'd only get $750 coverage, and that's coming out of my entire family plan. Meaning if my mom needed a root canal or something it'd be entirely out of pocket lmfao. Afraid I'll get a non-blackpilled doctor who does barely enough to correct my malocclusion


----------



## wagbox (Jul 9, 2020)

Sinjiyam said:


> Insurance won’t cover it? I’m hoping that MSE provides some chance that I don’t need double jaw and instead mandible but we will see


Also since you're hoping MSE will bring your maxilla forward, you're thinking of getting the face puller appliance right? MSE doesn't provide any forward growth on its own, just lateral expansion.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jul 9, 2020)

SixCRY said:


> lifuel i hope to get mse after bimax


 
it wont work after bimax, or the surgeon/ortho wont let you do it

even if you get it, risks of failure is high and you wouldnt get as good results as you would have gotten if you would have done it before bimax


----------



## Sinjiyam (Jul 9, 2020)

wagbox said:


> Also since you're hoping MSE will bring your maxilla forward, you're thinking of getting the face puller appliance right? MSE doesn't provide any forward growth on its own, just lateral expansion.


Correct. Facemask then have to do something with mandible. Except I think MSE May provide something forward movement of zygos as they are rotated in the transversal plane I believe meaning infraorbital come forward a bit w mse alone (correct me if I’m wrong) but yea facemask forsure


----------



## Fgsfds (Jul 10, 2020)

insane result


----------



## highT (Jul 10, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> it wont work after bimax, or the surgeon/ortho wont let you do it
> 
> even if you get it, risks of failure is high and you wouldnt get as good results as you would have gotten if you would have done it before bimax


why would MSE “not work” after bimax? Serious question


----------



## wagbox (Jul 10, 2020)

highT said:


> why would MSE “not work” after bimax? Serious question


bimax cuts maxilla


----------



## highT (Jul 10, 2020)

wagbox said:


> bimax cuts maxilla



so what?


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Jul 10, 2020)

highT said:


> so what?


Your lower maxilla is no longer in natural position is "disconnected" to other bones


----------



## wagbox (Jul 10, 2020)

Sinjiyam said:


> Correct. Facemask then have to do something with mandible. Except I think MSE May provide something forward movement of zygos as they are rotated in the transversal plane I believe meaning infraorbital come forward a bit w mse alone (correct me if I’m wrong) but yea facemask forsure


I truly hope you are not wrong about that, did Ting tell you or is this from your own research?


----------



## Sinjiyam (Jul 10, 2020)

wagbox said:


> I truly hope you are not wrong about that, did Ting tell you or is this from your own research?


Own research I think it’s in one of the won moon articles. Because the lateral zygos flair outward meaning their has to be rotation in the transversal plane. I think the axis of rotation is the bone where your canthus is (might be called zygomatic process). Ima ask ting when I have the consult.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 10, 2020)

SixCRY said:


> lifuel i hope to get mse after bimax


You can’t...


----------



## Linoob (Jul 10, 2020)

Aeons said:


> damn look at her ZYGOS!!!




What's going on in your avatar?


----------



## Sinjiyam (Jul 10, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> thanks a lot, really good info you've dropped in this thread


he expanded her 10mm. keep in mind she was like 70.


----------



## hairyballscel (Jul 10, 2020)

Sinjiyam said:


> he expanded her 10mm. keep in mind she was like 70.


Omg I’m probably gonna get MSE at around 18 so imagine the results I could get. This is serious lifefuel for my narrow zygos


----------



## ritalinredemption (Jul 10, 2020)

did she do something for her under eye area ?


----------



## highT (Jul 10, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> Your lower maxilla is no longer in natural position is "disconnected" to other bones


With all due respect, were you told this information by a professional, or is this just your own speculation?


Bone fuses back together in a matter of weeks/months. There is no “disconnect” after the healing process.


----------



## Sinjiyam (Jul 12, 2020)

ritalinredemption said:


> did she do something for her under eye area ?



Not that i am aware of. MSE has that effect


----------



## Patient A (Jul 12, 2020)

This is mostly Jewish tricks


----------



## Chadelite (Jul 28, 2020)

Photoshop


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Jul 31, 2020)

JFL @ users not realizing the Hair fraud in the front pic to accentuate zygos and the smiling in the side profile to liftup cheeks.


----------



## italian2001 (Jul 31, 2020)

????Yo said:


> How much does an MSE cost?


----------



## Sinjiyam (Jul 31, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> JFL @ users not realizing the Hair fraud in the front pic to accentuate zygos and the smiling in the side profile to liftup cheeks.



i hope you’re joking...


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Oct 25, 2020)

Holy shit I need this so badly


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 25, 2020)

@Taylorswift broo look at her ipd got wider in after this is some lifefuel for us fr


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Nov 22, 2020)

SixCRY said:


> lifuel i hope to get mse after bimax


ur supposed to do it before


----------

